# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  مدرسه عادی یا نمونه

## alikeshavarz466

با سلام
میخوام دوم تجربی برم به نظرتون کسی که مدرسه عادی بره بهتره یا نمونه؟ برای کنکور هم تاثیر داره؟

----------


## sis413

اگه توشهرتون مدرسه نمونه و عادی دبیراشون یکی هستن فرقی نداره اما اگه مدرسه نمونه دبیرای خوبی داشت برو اونجا فکر نکنم واسه کنکور تاثیری داشته باشه

----------


## khatereh 2

قطعا مدارس نمونه بهتره.................................. حتما برو مدارس نمونه چون دبیراش بهتر هستن.

----------


## sis413

> قطعا مدارس نمونه بهتره.................................. حتما برو مدارس نمونه چون دبیراش بهتر هستن.


همیشه اینجوری نیست دبیرای ما که مدرسه نمونه دولتی هستیم با بقیه مدارس یکیه

----------


## Catman

> با سلام
> میخوام دوم تجربی برم به نظرتون کسی که مدرسه عادی بره بهتره یا نمونه؟ برای کنکور هم تاثیر داره؟



برین تحقیق کنین ..... از دانش اموزان هردومدرسه درمورد دبیرا،ساعات دروس اختصاصی درهفته،نظم مدرسه سوال کنین.
تعداد رتبه های نمونه و مدارس عادی رو باهم مقایسه کنین.... .
درکنکور هم تاثیری نداره تا اونجایی که میدونم.

----------


## likeastatue

از نظر سطح معلم ها که بستگی ب موقعیتتون داره  و توان مندی مدیر مدرسه
تو کنکور هم تاثیری نداره مگر سهمیه مناطق
خوابگاه رو هم توصیه نمیکنم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> با سلام
> میخوام دوم تجربی برم به نظرتون کسی که مدرسه عادی بره بهتره یا نمونه؟ برای کنکور هم تاثیر داره؟


برو نمونه.حداقل ی رقابتی هست اونجا

----------


## simin11

من مدرسه نمونه درس میخوندم.
خب یه معلم که اینجوری نیست که فقط واسه تیزهوشان باشه یا فقط واسه نمونه!دبیر زیست ما 1-2 تا مدرسه غیرانتفاعی هم درس میداد ولی سطح تدریسش توی اون مدارس با مدرسه ما متفاوت بود.واسه همه درسا اینجوری بود.
مهمترین چیزی که مدارس نمونه و تیزهوشان رو از بقیه مدارس متمایز میکنه به نظرم فقط جو خوب این مدارسه،دانش آموزای این مدارس فقط به فکر درسن و زیاد حاشیه ندارن که خیلی مهمه.البته من سال 91 فارغ التحصیل شدم.اونموقع یه نمونه حجاب بود توی اهواز و یه فرزانگان.الان 4 تا نمونه هست و 3 تا تیزهوشان!!!!!!!!!!مثه قارچ رشد کردن!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Forgotten

با simin11 موافقم 

بهترین فرق مدارس نمونه و تیزهوشان و عادی دانش اموز هاش هستن شما باید سطح خودتون رو ببینید ممکنه توی مدرسه عادی انقدر سطح دانش اموزای دیگه پایین باشه که شما هم رقبتی برای رقابت نداشته باشبد و یا ممکنه توی نمونه انقدر رقابت بالا باشه که شما ناامید بشید کلش به خودتون بستگی داره 

بحث دیگه دبیرهست خب دبیر های ما اکثرا هم توی نمونه درس میدن هم توی عادی و بعضیاشون تو تیزهوشان ولی این دبیر توی هر مدرسه متناسب با تیپ دانش اموز درس میده مثلا جزوه ای که معلم ریاضی ما به ما میگه با مدرسه عادی فرق داره 

در حالت کلی اگر سطحتون متوسط به بالا هست نمونه دولتی پیشنهاد میشه

----------


## nurse1997

نمونه

----------

